# Forum 3rd birthday Meet - London, 12th November 2011



## Northerner (Oct 15, 2011)

Only four weeks to go people! I hope you have all got your cheap tickets organised! As it has proved suitable for the past two years, the venue will be *The Shakespeare's Head, Holborn*

Africa House, 64-68 Kingsway
Holborn
Greater London
WC2B 6BG







The pub is nice and large, with good prices (being a Wetherspoons!) and a varied menu with nutritional information available.

I hope to get there at around 11 am, so you can turn up any time after that - we will be there throughout the day, so even if you can only pop in for a short time, please do, it would be lovely to meet as many people as possible! 

Please respond to this and let me know if you are coming so that I have an idea of who to look out for. Can't believe it's our third birthday already! 

Attending:
Northerner
Mark T
Gail
ypauly and Jeanette
Salinda
brightontez
Barb, plus 2
teapot8910 and Amy
robert@fm
alisonz
TomH
heasandford
Steff
Squidge
Ella01
scootdevon


----------



## Mark T (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm planning to be there - ticket's all booked


----------



## squidge63 (Oct 15, 2011)

I will put myself down as a maybe..


----------



## Northerner (Oct 15, 2011)

squidge63 said:


> I will put myself down as a maybe..



Hope you can make it David, it would be great to meet you again


----------



## Catwoman76 (Oct 15, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Only four weeks to go people! I hope you have all got your cheap tickets organised! As it has proved suitable for the past two years, the venue will be *The Shakespeare's Head, Holborn*
> 
> Africa House, 64-68 Kingsway
> Holborn
> ...



I really don't know Alan.  I'm not a person just to sit there, especially in a pub, it would be nice to go, but I would have Tia as well. I'm really unsure, but I will try to let you know either way.  Sheena


----------



## gail1 (Oct 15, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> I really don't know Alan.  I'm not a person just to sit there, especially in a pub, it would be nice to go, but I would have Tia as well. I'm really unsure, but I will try to let you know either way.  Sheena



Tia would be more than welcome to join us, younger people have come in the past. i hope you do decide to come would be lovely to see you and Tia again. hope you do come.
i have had hotel/train tickets booked for couple of months. Alan is that the pub with the horrid brown ceiling if so will bring a tin of turquoise paint i have


----------



## gail1 (Oct 15, 2011)

sheena just a thought you have to come with tia i have to have someone to keep an eye on me and i am talking about tia here


----------



## Northerner (Oct 15, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> I really don't know Alan.  I'm not a person just to sit there, especially in a pub, it would be nice to go, but I would have Tia as well. I'm really unsure, but I will try to let you know either way.  Sheena



I understand Sheena. Unfortunately it's the only thing I can think of where people can get food and drink and also where people can just drop in throughout the day. You could spend the day in London, but perhaps join us for lunch and take Tia to see the sights for the rest of the day


----------



## ypauly (Oct 15, 2011)

Jeanette says she is coming to keep an eye on me.



At this rate she will be eligable for carers allowance lol


----------



## Northerner (Oct 15, 2011)

ypauly said:


> Jeanette says she is coming to keep an eye on me.
> 
> 
> 
> At this rate she will be eligable for carers allowance lol



It will be great to see you both again


----------



## Hazel (Oct 15, 2011)

Ypauly - Londo - I thought you would go to Manchester


----------



## shiv (Oct 16, 2011)

Gutted I can't make it. Hope you have a fab time all


----------



## Salinda (Oct 16, 2011)

I will definitely be there at some point in the day.


----------



## ypauly (Oct 16, 2011)

Hazel said:


> Ypauly - Londo - I thought you would go to Manchester



There isn't alot in it distance wise, but london having a coach station in walking distance makes it that little bit easier.

P.S manchester hasn't been ruled out as i'm free both weekends at the moment. so may do both.


----------



## D_G (Oct 17, 2011)

Its my friends 21st birthday so i wont be able to make it and get back in time  

We are all going out dressed as disney and fairytale characters lol! I hope you all have a great time though x


----------



## Tezzz (Oct 18, 2011)

I've put in for the day off *W*...


----------



## Salinda (Oct 19, 2011)

I have just realised that the 12th is the day of the Lord Mayors Show and at 5pm  there is always an amazing firework display on the Thames.  We could pretend they are doing it as part of the 3rd birthday celebrations!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 19, 2011)

Salinda said:


> I have just realised that the 12th is the day of the Lord Mayors Show and at 5pm  there is always an amazing firework display on the Thames.  We could pretend they are doing it as part of the 3rd birthday celebrations!



Haha! Excellent!


----------



## Mark T (Oct 19, 2011)

Salinda said:


> I have just realised that the 12th is the day of the Lord Mayors Show and at 5pm  there is always an amazing firework display on the Thames.  We could pretend they are doing it as part of the 3rd birthday celebrations!


Aww shame, my day pass out doesn't last that long so I won't be able to stay for that.


----------



## Tezzz (Oct 20, 2011)

brightontez said:


> I've put in for the day off *W*...



I've got the day off! 

Put me down as a definite Northerner.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 20, 2011)

brightontez said:


> I've got the day off!
> 
> Put me down as a definite Northerner.



Hurrah! Excellent Tez!


----------



## jane (Oct 20, 2011)

*3rd Birthday meet*

Peter and myself will try and come and meet up with everybody on the 12 November, we will be travelling up from Leamington Spa by train. Jane


----------



## Northerner (Oct 20, 2011)

jane said:


> Peter and myself will try and come and meet up with everybody on the 12 November, we will be travelling up from Leamington Spa by train. Jane



Excellent Jane, I'll look forward to seeing you there


----------



## Barb (Oct 21, 2011)

*London meet*

Hope to make it, plus 1 or 2.





Northerner said:


> Only four weeks to go people! I hope you have all got your cheap tickets organised! As it has proved suitable for the past two years, the venue will be *The Shakespeare's Head, Holborn*
> 
> Africa House, 64-68 Kingsway
> Holborn
> ...


----------



## teapot8910 (Oct 22, 2011)

Me and Amy are coming too


----------



## Northerner (Oct 22, 2011)

Barb said:


> Hope to make it, plus 1 or 2.





teapot8910 said:


> Me and Amy are coming too



Hurrah!


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 23, 2011)

ypauly said:


> There isn't alot in it distance wise, but london having a coach station in walking distance makes it that little bit easier.



Victoria Coach station isn't within walking distance of Holborn for me.  By my standards, it's barely within walking distance of Victoria Rail Station...

Incidentally, I don't know if this helps you, but currently Chiltern Railways have a special offer (at least at weekends, don't know if it's valid for travelling back during the week) whereby a return ticket (which I think is valid for a month) between any two of their destinations is ?25 max.  That's how William and I attended the Brum meet a few weeks ago...

Only trouble with that is, I'm not sure there's any direct bus from Marylebone to Holborn; you'd probably have to change, or take the tube (or walk at least part of the way).  Still, Birmingham Moor Street station is virtually next door to New Street.


----------



## rossi_mac (Oct 28, 2011)

Realise I cannot raise funds to get to Manc, so was looking forward to this one, but now I have been told of a Stag do on that same day, so although I 'll be in London and drinking unfortunately I won't be in Holborn.

Have a cracker one & all.

Rossi


----------



## squidge63 (Oct 28, 2011)

Robert.. Victoria rail station is about 10 min from Victoria coach station, have done it many times. Take Victoria tube (northbound) to Oxford Circus, change to Central Line (Red) (Eastbound towards Bank) and get off at Holborn Station then look for Kingsway and the pub, journey shouldn't take more than 20 - 25 mins


----------



## squidge63 (Oct 28, 2011)

Marylebone to Holborn is just as easy and should take 10 - 15 mins..

At Marylebone take the Bakerloo Line (Brown) (Southbound) to Oxford Circus and take the Central Line to Holborn.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 31, 2011)

Less than two weeks to go! Please let me know if you are coming - we'd love to see you even if you can only make an hour or so!  Also, for those farther North, don't forget we are also having a Manchester birthday meet on November 19th


----------



## alisonz (Nov 3, 2011)

This one might just be doable for me  I'm going to try real hard to be there it would be so nice to finally put faces to names xxx


----------



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2011)

alisonz said:


> This one might just be doable for me  I'm going to try real hard to be there it would be so nice to finally put faces to names xxx



Oh I do hope you can make it Alison, you'd be very welcome and I know you would have a lovely day!


----------



## alisonz (Nov 3, 2011)

Will definitely be there I'm so looking forward to meeting you all


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 3, 2011)

Tia and I wont be coming to the London meet.  Tia is having an overnight stay with the Guides on the 12th and we were in London last week.  I know you will all have a great day  I hope it goes really well and the weather is sunny and dry Sheena


----------



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Tia and I wont be coming to the London meet.  Tia is having an overnight stay with the Guides on the 12th and we were in London last week.  I know you will all have a great day  I hope it goes really well and the weather is sunny and dry Sheena



Hope to see you at some time in the future Sheena, and that Tia enjoys her stay with the Guides


----------



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2011)

Only a week to go! Anyone else coming? There were quite a few more names when I put up the poll. I've updated the attendee list in the first post of the thread


----------



## Steff (Nov 5, 2011)

Yea sorry I should of said earlier I will be there


----------



## gail1 (Nov 5, 2011)

one week today whoo hoo Im in the mood to celebrate big style cant want to see you all. Making a real break of it traveling up on the friday and back on the monday

take care all
gail


----------



## Steff (Nov 5, 2011)

gail1 said:


> one week today whoo hoo Im in the mood to celebrate big style cant want to see you all. Making a real break of it traveling up on the friday and back on the monday
> 
> take care all
> gail



Oo Hope you have a safe trip up Gail never realised you were coming on the Friday x


----------



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2011)

Steff said:


> Yea sorry I should of said earlier I will be there



Yayy! I look forward to seeing you again Steff


----------



## gail1 (Nov 5, 2011)

steff have had hotel/tickets booked for about 4 months lol first class open return ?25. even the hotel (premer inn) was on special offer ?99 for 3 nights full price just over ?100 a night have just checked on website and thats wot they want Im laughing all the way
If anyone is travelling up early or even day before and would like to meet up earier (day b4 or on day) pm me


----------



## Steff (Nov 5, 2011)

gail1 said:


> steff have had hotel/tickets booked for about 4 months lol first class open return ?25. even the hotel (premer inn) was on special offer ?99 for 3 nights full price just over ?100 a night have just checked on website and thats wot they want Im laughing all the way
> If anyone is travelling up early or even day before and would like to meet up earier (day b4 or on day) pm me



Ahh god im sorry i remember u texting me about it lol x


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 5, 2011)

I shall be there. I can be recognised by the moustache I have sprung.


----------



## Steff (Nov 5, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Yayy! I look forward to seeing you again Steff



Ahem Alan add me to the list then lol


----------



## Tezzz (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm getting excited. Only a week to go now...


----------



## gail1 (Nov 5, 2011)

Tez i am as well just think this time next week. It will be good to see old friends and those friends i have yet to meet. I warn you all I may be a wee bit hyper as from next friday onwards i have so much on and so many changes.  Im having a day off from diabetes in other words Im gonna have a nice meal and there may even be a dessert involved


----------



## Mark T (Nov 5, 2011)

That's a really excellent hotel deal Gail 

I've not really decided what time I'm getting into London, but I'll be there before 11am.  It's only a 45 minute hop into Liverpool Street for me.


----------



## squidge63 (Nov 5, 2011)

Northerner put me down as a definite, think I find some money


----------



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2011)

squidge63 said:


> Northerner put me down as a definite, think I find some money



Excellent! Really pleased you can make it!


----------



## gail1 (Nov 5, 2011)

can i just point out to people coming from Liverpool Street station that its the lord mayors procession that day and that getting across london may be a bit of a bitch. i got caught out by this last year


----------



## Steff (Nov 5, 2011)

squidge63 said:


> Northerner put me down as a definite, think I find some money



And I hope you will be seranading me along with Alan to Geordie Girl


----------



## squidge63 (Nov 5, 2011)

lol I really lol at that Steff...


----------



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2011)

squidge63 said:


> lol I really lol at that Steff...



If your singing is anything like mine then she'll be running screaming in terror from the pub!


----------



## Steff (Nov 5, 2011)

Northerner said:


> If your singing is anything like mine then she'll be running screaming in terror from the pub!



Ill be running for the bar more like the drunker I get the more change of me thinking your good


----------



## Mark T (Nov 5, 2011)

gail1 said:


> can i just point out to people coming from Liverpool Street station that its the lord mayors procession that day and that getting across london may be a bit of a bitch. i got caught out by this last year


Unfortunately I'd get shot by my other half if I tried to come down the night before.

Looks like avoiding the southern leg of circle should be avoided, as should trying to walk along that part of the Thames riverside.  Possibly central line, or I could go north on circle to Euston and walk down (I've done that before).

Maybe it's just a case of leaving fairly early!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2011)

Mark T said:


> Unfortunately I'd get shot by my other half if I tried to come down the night before.
> 
> Looks like avoiding the southern leg of circle should be avoided, as should trying to walk along that part of the Thames riverside.  Possibly central line, or I could go north on circle to Euston and walk down (I've done that before).
> 
> Maybe it's just a case of leaving fairly early!



This sounds like a game of 'Mornington Cresecnt!'


----------



## gail1 (Nov 5, 2011)

Steff said:


> Ill be running for the bar more like the drunker I get the more change of me thinking your good



Steffi i thought our plan was to prop up the bar for the first few and then let the bar prop us up


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 6, 2011)

I will spend the day propping the bar up before staggering back to Oxford. That said, I am bloody skint thanks to NHS bursaries cocking things up royally.


----------



## Steff (Nov 6, 2011)

Just having a shufties at the menu  those new desserrts look irrisistable lol


----------



## gail1 (Nov 7, 2011)

Steff said:


> Just having a shufties at the menu  those new desserrts look irrisistable lol



Steff shame on you have just had a peak at menu mmmmm pancakes with ice cream, vanilla cheesecake, crumble drool drool Came to aunty gail is all I can say. B**ger it im having one of them


----------



## Mark T (Nov 7, 2011)

Are we going to be wearing/holding anything such that we can stop each other?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 7, 2011)

Mark T said:


> Are we going to be wearing/holding anything such that we can stop each other?



You'll be able to spot me as I will be sitting near the entrance with a giant syringe on the table 







I imagine I'll be the only one with one!


----------



## ella01 (Nov 7, 2011)

*re: meeting*

I live in London so I would like to join in the meet up.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 7, 2011)

ella01 said:


> I live in London so I would like to join in the meet up.



You will be very welcome Ella, I look forward to meeting you


----------



## gail1 (Nov 7, 2011)

Mark T said:


> Are we going to be wearing/holding anything such that we can stop each other?


you will be be to recognize us dont worry 




ella01 said:


> I live in London so I would like to join in the meet up.


Be nice to meet you all, for anyone whos worried about meeting people I can give out my phone number (new disposable sim card for that weekend) just pm me,
take care all
gail


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 7, 2011)

Northerner said:


> You'll be able to spot me as I will be sitting near the entrance with a giant syringe on the table
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can provide a scattering of insulin syringes too haha!


----------



## Steff (Nov 7, 2011)

Northerner said:


> You'll be able to spot me as I will be sitting near the entrance with a giant syringe on the table
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you steal that from Shelley back in April Al? looks very similier


----------



## Northerner (Nov 7, 2011)

Steff said:


> Did you steal that from Shelley back in April Al? looks very similier



No, it's my own!


----------



## Steff (Nov 7, 2011)

gail1 said:


> Steff shame on you have just had a peak at menu mmmmm pancakes with ice cream, vanilla cheesecake, crumble drool drool Came to aunty gail is all I can say. B**ger it im having one of them



one of them you chicken im having all of them


----------



## gail1 (Nov 7, 2011)

Steff said:


> one of them you chicken im having all of them



you big fat greedy pig  Im meeting my cousin tomorrow at a witherspoons I might just have a trial run of the menu NA NA


----------



## Steff (Nov 7, 2011)

gail1 said:


> you big fat greedy pig  Im meeting my cousin tomorrow at a witherspoons I might just have a trial run of the menu NA NA



rofl good job im not easily offended i see myself as more of a cow


----------



## gail1 (Nov 7, 2011)

Steff said:


> rofl good job im not easily offended i see myself as more of a cow



mmmm see attached does it look familiar  (runs away and hides)


----------



## Steff (Nov 7, 2011)

gail1 said:


> mmmm see attached does it look familiar  (runs away and hides)



Yeah but piccies of an ex of my o/h dnt do much for me ???


----------



## gail1 (Nov 7, 2011)

Steff said:


> Yeah but piccies of an ex of my o/h dnt do much for me ???


MEOW PUT those claws back in hunnie. Am looking forward to seeing you again Saturday hunnie


----------



## scootdevon (Nov 8, 2011)

*Count me in for breakfast , dinner & tea  *


----------



## gail1 (Nov 8, 2011)

scootdevon said:


> *Count me in for breakfast , dinner & tea  *



Now Scoot thats my kind of talk look forward to meeting you


----------



## gail1 (Nov 8, 2011)

STEFF i had the works steak with all trimmings and sticky toffee and date pudding with custard 2 hours bs gone up 2 points 3hours the same as this morning. All done in the interests of research you understand.


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 8, 2011)

I intend to substitute insulin with alcohol that day. I forsee being on a liquid diet that day...


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 9, 2011)

I've just been up Kingsway, and people attending this meet should be aware that the Shakespeare's Head is currently covered in scaffolding, making it difficult to spot especially from the road.  However, it's not far from the main exit of Holborn tube (turn left as you exit, it's about 50m)...


----------



## gail1 (Nov 9, 2011)

robert@fm said:


> I've just been up Kingsway, and people attending this meet should be aware that the Shakespeare's Head is currently covered in scaffolding, making it difficult to spot especially from the road.  However, it's not far from the main exit of Holborn tube (turn left as you exit, it's about 50m)...



Thanks for letting us know this, for me as long as I can get to the bar I dont care what the place looks like


----------



## Steff (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks Robert for the heads up x 
As long as the bar staff are hot and the meal is hotter i dont mind what the appearence of the pub is like


----------



## gail1 (Nov 9, 2011)

Steff said:


> Thanks Robert for the heads up x
> As long as the bar staff are hot and the meal is hotter i dont mind what the appearence of the pub is like



You Hussy 
Wonder if they have done anything about that horrid brown paint they have in there?


----------



## Steff (Nov 9, 2011)

gail1 said:


> You Hussy
> Wonder if they have done anything about that horrid brown paint they have in there?



lol.

maybe its sycadelic pink now x


----------



## gail1 (Nov 9, 2011)

maybe we shoul take some paint with us. I do happen to have some hot pink paint that i painted my living room doors with.
Can you hear that sticky date and toffee pudding calling you yet


----------



## Steff (Nov 9, 2011)

gail1 said:


> maybe we shoul take some paint with us. I do happen to have some hot pink paint that i painted my living room doors with.
> Can you hear that sticky date and toffee pudding calling you yet



eww no not a chance i hate date missus.Ill stick to the pieces of fruit i will have in my bag


----------



## gail1 (Nov 9, 2011)

Steff said:


> Ill stick to the pieces of fruit i will have in my bag


HA HA Excuse me while I pick myself up from the floor where I have collapsed because of that big whopper.  What you gonna garnish the fruit with A pint of cider and lashings of those yummy waffles they do


----------



## Steff (Nov 9, 2011)

gail1 said:


> HA HA Excuse me while I pick myself up from the floor where I have collapsed because of that big whopper.  What you gonna garnish the fruit with A pint of cider and lashings of those yummy waffles they do



I was thinking of garnashing it with that paint of yours, it would look nice as an ornament then x


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2011)

robert@fm said:


> I've just been up Kingsway, and people attending this meet should be aware that the Shakespeare's Head is currently covered in scaffolding, making it difficult to spot especially from the road.  However, it's not far from the main exit of Holborn tube (turn left as you exit, it's about 50m)...



Thanks Robert  They're taking their time - I'm sure it was covered in scaffolding this time last year!


----------



## Mark T (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm probably going to be getting into London somewhere between 9 and 9:30am on Saturday.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2011)

Mark T said:


> I'm probably going to be getting into London somewhere between 9 and 9:30am on Saturday.



I'm hoping to arrive in Waterloo around 10:00, all being well, so will head straight for the venue


----------



## Mark T (Nov 9, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I'm hoping to arrive in Waterloo around 10:00, all being well, so will head straight for the venue


I might actually go and sit in Victoria embankment gardens depending on how busy it is on the circle line.  It's quite easy to walk up to Holborn from there.

It's a nice quite garden which just happens to be right next to the London building for my professional institution.  Unfortunately they won't be open on a Saturday so I won't be able to pop in and grab a free cup of coffee!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2011)

Mark T said:


> I might actually go and sit in Victoria embankment gardens depending on how busy it is on the circle line.  It's quite easy to walk up to Holborn from there.
> 
> It's a nice quite garden which just happens to be right next to the London building for my professional institution.  Unfortunately they won't be open on a Saturday so I won't be able to pop in and grab a free cup of coffee!



Apparently that's going to be the best place to watch the Lord Mayor's fireworks at 5 pm


----------



## Mark T (Nov 9, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Apparently that's going to be the best place to watch the Lord Mayor's fireworks at 5 pm


Unfortunately I'll be back home by then so I won't see those.  I cook supper in the evenings and I'll need to be back before then (we eat at about 5:30 ish).


----------



## Steff (Nov 10, 2011)

Alan is this thing with the firework display at 5  set in stone? or can people just come and go as they please.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 10, 2011)

Steff said:


> Alan is this thing with the firework display at 5  set in stone? or can people just come and go as they please.



Information here Steff 

http://www.lordmayorsshow.org/visitors/fireworks


----------



## Hazel (Nov 10, 2011)

Hope you all have a great time in London - won't manage this year - but will be in Manchester

Enjoy!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 10, 2011)

Hazel said:


> Hope you all have a great time in London - won't manage this year - but will be in Manchester
> 
> Enjoy!



Thanks Hazel - see you next week!


----------



## Steff (Nov 10, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Information here Steff
> 
> http://www.lordmayorsshow.org/visitors/fireworks



thanks alan


----------



## shirl (Nov 10, 2011)

Sorry I can't be in London for the meet, it would be great to actually put faces to names, hopefully I will be able to come to one in the near future

hope you all have a fab time, enjoy 

Shirl


----------



## ypauly (Nov 10, 2011)

Can somebody post directions from victoria coach station to the pub


Ta very muchly


----------



## gail1 (Nov 10, 2011)

just google it ypauly look forward to seeing you


----------



## Northerner (Nov 10, 2011)

ypauly said:


> Can somebody post directions from victoria coach station to the pub
> 
> 
> Ta very muchly



I'd recommend getting the tube to Holborn  - you can plan the journey here:

http://journeyplanner.tfl.gov.uk/user/XSLT_TRIP_REQUEST2?language=en


----------



## ypauly (Nov 10, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I'd recommend getting the tube to Holborn  - you can plan the journey here:
> 
> http://journeyplanner.tfl.gov.uk/user/XSLT_TRIP_REQUEST2?language=en



I have tried this and the postcodes do not exist

In fact that journey planner is next to useless as adresses do not work either.


----------



## Steff (Nov 10, 2011)

ypauly said:


> I have tried this and the postcodes do not exist
> 
> In fact that journey planner is next to useless as adresses do not work either.



You cant be doing it right,its just cause your not used to such complicated things Paul.I look forward to meeting your wife btw on Saturday


----------



## ypauly (Nov 10, 2011)

Steff said:


> You cant be doing it right,its just cause your not used to such complicated things Paul.I look forward to meeting your wife btw on Saturday



I'm never doing it right lol.


we may be a wee bit late


----------



## Steff (Nov 10, 2011)

ypauly said:


> I'm never doing it right lol.
> 
> 
> we may be a wee bit late



The friendly people of London will direct you im sure.......


----------



## Northerner (Nov 10, 2011)

ypauly said:


> I have tried this and the postcodes do not exist
> 
> In fact that journey planner is next to useless as adresses do not work either.



just type Victoria in the from box and Holborn in the to box for the tube journey and leave it as Station/Stop for both. Turn left out of Holborn tube station onto Kingsway and the pub is the building with the scaffolding covering it that sells beer 

For maps I tend to use Google


----------



## Steff (Nov 10, 2011)

Northerner said:


> and the pub is the building with the scaffolding covering it that sells beer


 And they wll be a man standing outside with an inflatable syringe


----------



## Northerner (Nov 10, 2011)

I just checked on Google Maps and the postcode is wrong! If you catch the tube from Victoria to Holborn (too far to walk I have tried it and it's further than google says!) then use google maps for Holborn to The Shaskespeare's Head - you'll see it's just down the road  What time are you arriving at Victoria Paul?


----------



## gail1 (Nov 11, 2011)

Im off this morning, get 1130 train, London about 130 National  Gallery to see my favorite Stubbs*. Then hotel. Tomorrow meet you horrible lot As long as I don't have to sit near that old cow Steff (you love me really don't you babe)

 *Whistlejacket was foaled in 1749. His most famous victory was in a race over four miles for 2000 guineas at York in August 1759. Stubbs's huge picture was painted in about 1762 for the 2nd Marquess of Rockingham, Whistlejacket's owner and a great patron of Stubbs.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2011)

gail1 said:


> Im off this morning, get 1130 train, London about 130 National  Gallery to see my favorite Stubbs*. Then hotel. Tomorrow meet you horrible lot As long as I don't have to sit near that old cow Steff (you love me really don't you babe)
> 
> *Whistlejacket was foaled in 1749. His most famous victory was in a race over four miles for 2000 guineas at York in August 1759. Stubbs's huge picture was painted in about 1762 for the 2nd Marquess of Rockingham, Whistlejacket's owner and a great patron of Stubbs.



Hope you have a pleasant journey Gail, and enjoy your visit to the NG  See you soon!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2011)

If anyone would like my mobile number, please PM me


----------



## Steff (Nov 11, 2011)

Gail is safely on the train


----------



## ella01 (Nov 11, 2011)

*time of meet*



Northerner said:


> It will be great to see you both again



Hi guys,

What time is the meetup is it usually the evening or afternoon thing.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2011)

ella01 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> What time is the meetup is it usually the evening or afternoon thing.



There will be people there from midday onwards Ella - I am hoping to get there before then, around 11 am. It finishes when the last person leaves, so you are welcome to come when you please and stay as long as you would like 

p.s. the last person usually leaves around 8-9 pm


----------



## Mark T (Nov 11, 2011)

Northerner said:


> There will be people there from midday onwards Ella - I am hoping to get there before then, around 11 am. It finishes when the last person leaves, so you are welcome to come when you please and stay as long as you would like
> 
> p.s. the last person usually leaves around 8-9 pm


Some of us might be there even earlier then midday  - I'll be somewhere in the area by 10am.


----------



## ypauly (Nov 11, 2011)

I was going to update my facebook photo as my Movemeber moustache is coming on a treat, but I think I will let you all see it in person first lol.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2011)

ypauly said:


> I was going to update my facebook photo as my Movemeber moustache is coming on a treat, but I think I will let you all see it in person first lol.



Can't wait!


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 11, 2011)

ypauly said:


> I was going to update my facebook photo as my Movemeber moustache is coming on a treat, but I think I will let you all see it in person first lol.


 
Waiting for photos tomorrow so I can compare. Mine looks like a balding slug (sp.?) 

And it's the most irritating thing I can imagine on a top lip. 

Hope you all have a good time.

Rob


----------



## FM001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Have a great day in London


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 11, 2011)

Northerner said:


> p.s. the last person usually leaves around 8-9 pm



Or by the time I've passed out or we've drunk the place dry.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2011)

TomH said:


> Or by the time I've passed out or we've drunk the place dry.



We've learned to step over Tom on the way to the bar for our diet cokes...


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 11, 2011)

Northerner said:


> We've learned to step over Tom on the way to the bar for our diet cokes...



I'm usually propping up the bar!


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 11, 2011)

Hope you all have a great time , loads of pics remember


----------



## Steff (Nov 11, 2011)

I stupidly thought it would be gr8 to pen on a moustache but ive got to get to the pub first without being carted off .


----------



## squidge63 (Nov 11, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Waiting for photos tomorrow so I can compare. Mine looks like a balding slug (sp.?)
> 
> And it's the most irritating thing I can imagine on a top lip.
> 
> ...



It's ok Rob you spelled slug correct  lol

At the moment I don't feel like venturing out tomorrow, but if I feel ok tomorrow when I get up I will be there, if not then have a good time.


----------



## squidge63 (Nov 11, 2011)

Steff said:


> I stupidly thought it would be gr8 to pen on a moustache but ive got to get to the pub first without being carted off .



With the sights you see in London, I don't anyone would notice anything steff..


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2011)

squidge63 said:


> It's ok Rob you spelled slug correct  lol
> 
> At the moment I don't feel like venturing out tomorrow, but if I feel ok tomorrow when I get up I will be there, if not then have a good time.



Understood Squidge. I hope that you are feeling up to it tomorrow, if not have a restful day


----------



## ypauly (Nov 11, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I just checked on Google Maps and the postcode is wrong! If you catch the tube from Victoria to Holborn (too far to walk I have tried it and it's further than google says!) then use google maps for Holborn to The Shaskespeare's Head - you'll see it's just down the road  What time are you arriving at Victoria Paul?


09:40 so should be at the pub quite early.


----------



## Steff (Nov 11, 2011)

Goodness me im gonna be arriving positivly late at this rate LOL

Alan if i text you tmoro when im on my way will you tell me where your situated in the pub, if its like last time you lot were just at the right near the door x


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2011)

Steff said:


> Goodness me im gonna be arriving positivly late at this rate LOL
> 
> Alan if i text you tmoro when im on my way will you tell me where your situated in the pub, if its like last time you lot were just at the right near the door x



Certainly, although with my texting skills it might be late afternoon before you get the reply  I will commandeer some tables near the entrance so I'm sure you will spot me, or you can text me from outside and I'll come to the door for you 

p.s. that goes for anyone who would prefer it to looking for us in the pub


----------



## Monica (Nov 11, 2011)

Have fun tomorrow. I expect to see lots of photos please


----------



## Steff (Nov 11, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Certainly, although with my texting skills it might be late afternoon before you get the reply  I will commandeer some tables near the entrance so I'm sure you will spot me, or you can text me from outside and I'll come to the door for you
> 
> p.s. that goes for anyone who would prefer it to looking for us in the pub



Thank you  .......


----------



## am64 (Nov 11, 2011)

guess whos got to work tomorrow .... have fun you lot x


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2011)

am64 said:


> guess whos got to work tomorrow .... have fun you lot x



I'm going to arrange the next one in your shop!


----------



## am64 (Nov 11, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I'm going to arrange the next one in your shop!



ummmm now that sounds like an idea ....hehee


----------



## Steff (Nov 11, 2011)

am64 said:


> guess whos got to work tomorrow .... have fun you lot x



One of these days rarrrrghh


----------



## am64 (Nov 11, 2011)

Steff said:


> One of these days rarrrrghh



  hahaaa maybe just maybe cuz one day our paths will cross !


----------



## ypauly (Nov 12, 2011)

Am I really up this early on a saturday?


----------



## Mark T (Nov 12, 2011)

ypauly said:


> Am I really up this early on a saturday?


Yuk.  yes you are!  I'm not sure I want to be up this early either.


----------



## Steff (Nov 12, 2011)

ypauly said:


> Am I really up this early on a saturday?



Yuk thats far to committed to the course that is LOL. Safe trip all


----------



## teapot8910 (Nov 12, 2011)

Woken up this morning feeling poorly so I'm afraid we won't be joining you 

Hope you all have a lovely time and looking forward to seeing the pictures xx


----------



## Steff (Nov 12, 2011)

teapot8910 said:


> Woken up this morning feeling poorly so I'm afraid we won't be joining you
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely time and looking forward to seeing the pictures xx



Aww Emma sorry to hear that xx get well soon


----------



## Mark T (Nov 12, 2011)

Some of us are already here


----------



## Hazel (Nov 12, 2011)

Hope you are all having/had a good time


----------



## Steff (Nov 12, 2011)

It was great to see everyone, wow i was plied with drink by all sides haha x x

piccies later from a few of the lads alan took a few so they will go on tomorrow i guess


----------



## vince13 (Nov 12, 2011)

Steff, glad you had a good time and it will be good to see the photos.  I wish I'd been able to be there today but I was supposed to be going to the theatre tonight in Bristol.  In the end I have been laid low by the lurgy and am feeling ruff, ruff, ruff


----------



## scootdevon (Nov 12, 2011)

*nice meeting everyone,   just got home now  mmm jagerbombs  lol*


----------



## Steff (Nov 13, 2011)

scootdevon said:


> *nice meeting everyone,   just got home now  mmm jagerbombs  lol*



indeed, between u and gail u had me near rat !""?d haha..


ty Faith sorry to hear your feeling under the weather get well soon


----------



## Tezzz (Nov 13, 2011)

It was nice to meet everybody again! 

Sorry I had to shove off early...

Coz little old me is off to *W* in 15 minutes...


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 13, 2011)

Had a good time yesterday; it's a pity that ypauly and his wife left just after I arrived (with William in tow).  I hope that was a coincidence of timing, and not cause and effect! 

It was great to see everyone, especially since I at last met Steff and Gail -- two lovely ladies, each with a good sense of humour, and as good to know in person as they are on the forum.

Looking forward to the next one!  (Pity I can't make Manchester.)


----------



## gail1 (Nov 13, 2011)

have managed to get internet access in hotel. The meet was great best one yet for me. Nice to meet friends old and new. Think good time was had by all espicilly Steff i will say Jagerbombs and no more LOL mmmm they were nice All your fault Steff my bs went up to 26.4 last night or maybe it was the meal i had.  
PS Alan thankyou for being a gent and seeing me into a black cab


----------



## Steff (Nov 13, 2011)

ahh ty robert was lovely to see u and william,x
Gail hope u live with yourself forcing a vunerable lassie to drink x


----------



## scootdevon (Nov 13, 2011)

*mmmm jagerbombs  non alcoholic cocktails would be cheaper than rounds ha ha  *


----------



## gail1 (Nov 13, 2011)

Steff said:


> ahh ty robert was lovely to see u and william,x
> Gail hope u live with yourself forcing a vunerable lassie to drink x



The word VUNERABLE  and you dont go together Did I force them down you NO So yar boo shucks


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm so pleased to hear that everyone had such a good time  I did too, it was great to catch up with friends and to meet new people and my throat is sore this morning from all the chinwagging - so I hope I didn't bore too many of you 

I only took a couple of pictures, so if Mark could let me have his too that would be great. I'll try and get the ones Graeme took also. If Shelley had been able to make it we would probably have had hundreds! 

Many thanks to all who attended and sorry to hear some were ill and unable to make it - I hope to see you at a future event 

TomH
ypauly and missus
MarkT
Me
Steff
Gail
alizonz
Salinda
Barb, hubby and son
robert@fm and William
scootdevon and Sean
brightontez
Graeme from DUK


----------



## alisonz (Nov 13, 2011)

What can I say? I had a wonderful time meeting everyone yesterday, my first meet too 
Have to admit to being very nervous and at one point did consider dropping out  so glad I didn't!
Steffie you are a wonderful person and a very valued friend I am so glad I finally got to meet you xxx
As for Gail well what can I say? You are such a warm friendly person that made me feel right at home, thank you xxx A bundle of fun and a barrel of laughs, you two were great.
Nobody was anything like I had imagined them to be and I was put at ease instantly. Everyone was so welcoming and so easy to get on with.
Roll on the next meet I can get to and hopefully meet more of you xxxx


----------



## ypauly'snurse (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, had a great time meeting everyone again.

Didnt leave because of you robert we went sight seeing because paul had never been to central london before.

We saw all the marches and parades was lovely and paul went to see dave lol to get the country back on track.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2011)

ypauly'snurse said:


> Hi everyone, had a great time meeting everyone again.
> 
> Didnt leave because of you robert we went sight seeing because paul had never been to central london before.
> 
> We saw all the marches and parades was lovely and paul went to see dave lol to get the country back on track.



'Mr Movember'


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2011)

Photos from the Meet:

Salinda, MarkT






Graeme (DUK, also Mr Movember contender!), Alisonz, Gail1





Sean, scootdevon





robert@fm, Steff





Sorry I didn't get pictures of the other attendees!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 13, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Photos from the Meet:
> 
> Salinda, MarkT
> 
> ...



Great photos, Gail I LOVE your new hair style and colour, you look fantastic.

Sheena xxxx


----------



## ypauly'snurse (Nov 13, 2011)

Northerner said:


> 'Mr Movember'



Mr misery arse more like  

He only woke up an hour ago.


----------



## Steff (Nov 13, 2011)

Ahh lovely thanks for putting piccys on Alan the best time ever was had yesterday loved every minute


----------



## ypauly (Nov 13, 2011)

ypauly'snurse said:


> Mr misery arse more like
> 
> He only woke up an hour ago.



I've been up at least two hours dear


----------



## Salinda (Nov 13, 2011)

It was so good to meet you all and put faces to names.  Sorry I didn't have a proper conversation with all of you.  See you next year!


----------



## slipper (Nov 13, 2011)

Looks as though you all had a good time. 

While you were away we cleaned up and dusted around here, tidied up the magazine rack, cleaned the windows and washed those old milk bottles out.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2011)

slipper said:


> Looks as though you all had a good time.
> 
> While you were away we cleaned up and dusted around here, tidied up the magazine rack, cleaned the windows and washed those old milk bottles out.



Hehe! Thank you slipper, I thought the place looked different!


----------



## Steff (Nov 13, 2011)

Salinda said:


> It was so good to meet you all and put faces to names.  Sorry I didn't have a proper conversation with all of you.  See you next year!



Linda hi was lovely to meet you hun, will be great seeing you again x


----------



## am64 (Nov 13, 2011)

nice to see y'all !!x


----------



## gail1 (Nov 13, 2011)

alisonz said:


> What can I say? I had a wonderful time meeting everyone yesterday, my first meet too
> Have to admit to being very nervous and at one point did consider dropping out  so glad I didn't!
> Steffie you are a wonderful person and a very valued friend I am so glad I finally got to meet you xxx
> As for Gail well what can I say? You are such a warm friendly person that made me feel right at home, thank you xxx A bundle of fun and a barrel of laughs, you two were great.
> ...



Thank you hunnie It was great to meet you as well. As you say roll on the next meet


----------



## gail1 (Nov 13, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Great photos, Gail I LOVE your new hair style and colour, you look fantastic.
> 
> Sheena xxxx



Thank you hunnie I feerl great for the first time in ages. A lot of it due to the company I was keeping yesterday


----------



## Mark T (Nov 13, 2011)

fortunately or unfortunately (depending whether you like your picture taken or not), the pictures I took are a bit fuzzy and blurry.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2011)

Mark T said:


> fortunately or unfortunately (depending whether you like your picture taken or not), the pictures I took are a bit fuzzy and blurry.



No problems Mark - I suspect they feature me and that my obfuscation app intervened


----------



## scootdevon (Nov 13, 2011)

*nah prolly my ugly mug buggered up the pics lol *


----------



## cazscot (Nov 14, 2011)

Sounds like everyone had a great time !


----------



## gail1 (Nov 14, 2011)

Im off home this morning, liverpool street station then nice long train journey. But Steff can you hear that voice calling me Its the breakfast calling me its saying eat me gail you know you want to, its all your fault steff


----------



## Northerner (Nov 14, 2011)

Another picture, courtesy of Mark 


robert@fm, me, Steff


----------



## gail1 (Nov 14, 2011)

well i got home at 145 this afternon, it took longer to get from hotel to liverpool street than it did  train home lol.


----------



## Steff (Nov 14, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Another picture, courtesy of Mark
> 
> 
> robert@fm, me, Steff



oh god no!!!!! did you have to catch me crying Mark tut


----------



## hyper-Suze (Nov 14, 2011)

ypauly'snurse said:


> Mr misery arse more like
> 
> He only woke up an hour ago.



Ha ha! I love it! Love that you have joined to keep ypauly in check!!!!

Sorry everyone, I have been really poorly since Wed night and this is my first post back on the forum. I was poorly-sick and tucked up in bed over t'weekend.

....gutted I missed jagerbombs!!! BooHoo!


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 14, 2011)

Steff said:


> oh god no!!!!! did you have to catch me crying Mark tut



Not only that, but I look as if I'd fallen asleep.  Mark must have taken that picture just as I blinked...


----------



## Blythespirit (Nov 14, 2011)

It looks and sounds like you had a wonderful time. One of these days...... XXXXX


----------



## heasandford (Nov 15, 2011)

Now back from London, sounds like it all got a bit more lively after I'd left on Saturday, you youngsters can handle it better than me - I had to look up what jagerbombs were and I think I might have died!
Really nice to meet you all though!!!


----------



## Steff (Nov 15, 2011)

heasandford said:


> Now back from London, sounds like it all got a bit more lively after I'd left on Saturday, you youngsters can handle it better than me - I had to look up what jagerbombs were and I think I might have died!
> Really nice to meet you all though!!!



did i meet u on saturday???


----------



## Northerner (Nov 15, 2011)

Steff said:


> did i meet u on saturday???



I've got a feeling she left before you arrived Steff, as she was sat where you were


----------



## Steff (Nov 15, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I've got a feeling she left before you arrived Steff, as she was sat where you were



ahh wow must of arrived very early i was there by 12.15. cheers Alan


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 15, 2011)

All this talk of J?gerbombs is making me envious.  I'd like to try one someday, but they can only be ordered two at a time and William doesn't fancy the sound of them, so it will have to be at the next meet (assuming it's at a Wetherspoons)...


----------



## Northerner (Nov 15, 2011)

robert@fm said:


> All this talk of J?gerbombs is making me envious.  I'd like to try one someday, but they can only be ordered two at a time and William doesn't fancy the sound of them, so it will have to be at the next meet (assuming it's at a Wetherspoons)...



It's something I've never tried either Robert, so perhaps we should pair up and try it the next time we get together


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 15, 2011)

Northerner said:


> It's something I've never tried either Robert, so perhaps we should pair up and try it the next time we get together


 
Then you can console each other when neither of you can remember getting home  ?  

Just the sound of them scares me 

Rob


----------



## gail1 (Nov 15, 2011)

they can be ordered one at a time on saturday a guy in front of me oredered just one glass
they are yummy


----------



## heasandford (Nov 15, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Then you can console each other when neither of you can remember getting home  ?
> 
> Just the sound of them scares me
> 
> Rob



oooh, you must be one of the oldies like me......


----------



## heasandford (Nov 15, 2011)

Steff said:


> did i meet u on saturday???



Sorry Steff, I was in London staying with my daughter who I met for lunch later, I must have just missed you. Congratulations on your award, you are always posting support for someone, well deserved!


----------



## heasandford (Nov 15, 2011)

heasandford said:


> oooh, you must be one of the oldies like me......



oops, no you're not, just sensibly scared, or 'been there, done that, not going to do that again....??'


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 16, 2011)

heasandford said:


> oops, no you're not, just sensibly scared, or 'been there, done that, not going to do that again....??'


 
I'll settle for options a and b ! (with hints at c) 

You're only as old as you feel. So about 75 for me then 

Rob


----------

